# I just noticed that a celebrity posts on these forums... or did I?



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

Ah well, for the first time since I frequent Enworld, I decide to take a quick look at some "Gary Gygax Q&A" thread. It's when I notice a guy, whose pseudo is Col_Pladoh, answers to the questions and signs his posts with "Gary".   Is it really him?! Truly??! But now that I think about it, I noticed the nickname several times and never guessed it could be Gary Gygax!! What a shame!


----------



## Shadeus (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, it's Gary.  He usually shows up to answer questions from time to time.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

You didn't know this until now, Turanil?  You're a smart guy.  Who did you think was answering questions to Gary Gygax for ten or so consecutive thread?!


----------



## Henry (Jul 14, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ah well, for the first time since I frequent Enworld, I decide to take a quick look at some "Gary Gygax Q&A" thread. It's when I notice a guy, whose pseudo is Col_Pladoh, answers to the questions and signs his posts with "Gary".   Is it really him?! Truly??! But now that I think about it, I noticed the nickname several times and never guessed it could be Gary Gygax!! What a shame!




I hope my saying it doesn't make you feel bad, Turanil, but Gary's been going by "Col_Pladoh" on these forums since about January of 2002.  And to share a secret with you, I find something cool going on here every day that I didn't know enough about previously.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You didn't know this until now, Turanil?  You're a smart guy.  Who did you think was answering questions to Gary Gygax for ten or so consecutive thread?!



I noticed about the threads, but was too lazy to form a thought about them, and wonder if Gary Gygax would actually post in them. But other than that... *yes*, I am a smart guy!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a theory that Melkor is Vin Diesel.

I suspect Wil Wheaton has probably posted on here, or probably has at least lurked from time to time.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I noticed about the threads, but was too lazy to form a thought about them, and wonder if Gary Gygax would actually post in them.




Wow!  I thought I was lazy but "too lazy to form a thought about them"...I bow before your laziness, sir!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I have a theory that Melkor is Vin Diesel.
> 
> I suspect Wil Wheaton has probably posted on here, or probably has at least lurked from time to time.



 I'm curious to know why you think that's Vin?


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 14, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know why you think that's Vin?



I suspect because that's the name of Vin Diesel's infamous Dark Elf "Witch hunter" character. He's mentioned his childhood/teen involvement in the game and the character several times on late night talk shows and in other, similar venues. 

EDIT: And he wrote a short essay for the D&D 30th anniversary book that also mentions it, IIRC.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I have a theory that Melkor is Vin Diesel.



I would of course be even more thrilled to learn that Vin Diesel posts on these forums, but I would like to know why you think Melkor should be him.  




			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> I suspect because that's the name of Vin Diesel's infamous Dark Elf "Witch hunter" character. He's mentioned his childhood/teen involvement in the game and the character several times on late night talk shows and in other, similar venues.



The explanation would be okay with an improbable name (such as "Dutralovanion Bulgh"   ), but Melkor is so common, and Tolkien fans so ubiquitous... My own guess is that Vin Diesel probably doesn't play anymore and that he doesn't post on these forums.


EDIT: okay, for what it's worth, I send an email to Melkor to come and comment... Maybe he will tell us that Der_Kluge is, in fact, really Vin Diesel!


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 14, 2005)

Not unless Vin Diesel was born in 74 and is a graphics designer.

(IMDB lists Vin as born in 68). 

I seem to recall Carrot Top and Elijah Wood both posting here long ago in a celebrity ENWORLD post.

That is, of course, ignore the countless game designer "famous people" that post like Monte, Chris, Sean, Ryan, Mike, Bruce, and more-than-I-can-think-of-here"


----------



## Melkor (Jul 14, 2005)

I just got your email Turanil, and it made me laugh.

As much fun as could be had impersonating a celebrity on an internet forum, I am much too  honest to do so.

I am, in fact, just a 30 (almost 31) year old native Texan and a Graphic Designer (who has played D&D in all of it's forms, for over 20 years).

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I seem to recall Carrot Top and Elijah Wood both posting here long ago in a celebrity ENWORLD post.



What?! Frodo did post on Enworld!?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 14, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I just got your email Turanil, and it made me laugh.
> 
> As much fun as could be had impersonating a celebrity on an internet forum, I am much too  honest to do so.
> 
> ...



 Or maybe you're just *saying* that b/c you don't want people to know!  Feeding us with lies, lies and more lies!   

Wheeeeeeeeee!  I love ENWorld.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm Tiger Woods.


----------



## Zander (Jul 14, 2005)

Vin Diesel moonlights as a graphic designer. Kewl.


----------



## Zander (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm Tiger Woods.



[STAND UP] I'm Spartacus!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 14, 2005)

And sometimes the most unassuming folks are famous in their own ways - I mean Morrus is becoming quite the celebrity in the community - eh.   I mean that's what I meant - no really!!  

And sometimes local celebrities hide in plain site


----------



## Henry (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Setanta either games with Wil Wheaton, or IS Wil Wheaton and is just being duplicitous about it.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 14, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ah well, for the first time since I frequent Enworld, I decide to take a quick look at some "Gary Gygax Q&A" thread. It's when I notice a guy, whose pseudo is Col_Pladoh, answers to the questions and signs his posts with "Gary".   Is it really him?! Truly??! But now that I think about it, I noticed the nickname several times and never guessed it could be Gary Gygax!! What a shame!




hello and good morning!    welcome to ENWorld!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 14, 2005)

I knew I remembered reading a post somewhere by someone who played in a campaign with Wil. I don't know how you managed to dig that up Henry. Thanks for refreshing my memory. According to Setanta, Wil posted on here a long time ago, well, maybe. It wouldn't surprise me if he had an account, though he might just lurk, but what he says about Wil being far too busy with other sites stands to reason. FWIW, Wil does have a TotalFark account and posted some comments on a thread just the other day on there.

And there are 5 different people on here with Melkor-like names. So, it could theoretically be any of them.

And just because Melkor says he's from Texas and is a graphic designer doesn't mean it's the truth! 

I've got my eye on you, Vin!!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 14, 2005)

der_kluge is trying to throw us red herrings. He's Vin!


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> der_kluge is trying to throw us red herrings. He's Vin!




It's true.  Though he is not as physically imposing in person as he appears on the big screen.  In fact he looks quite different.  And of course he uses a different name to keep the throngs of babes at bay.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 14, 2005)

[URL=http://www.4q.cc/vin/index.php]My Sources[/URL] said:
			
		

> The atomic weight of Vin Diesel = AWESOME




Yeah!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 14, 2005)

The very idea is just silly. Why, I have more hair the Vin, and that's saying something!

Oh, and BTW, Carrot Top = Hal Greenberg (MEG Hal)


----------



## Eolin (Jul 14, 2005)

Since we're all being so honest, I should confess.

I'm actually Wil Wright. And you are all going to love Spore. So much so that you'll put down the pen and paper.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

Eolin said:
			
		

> Since we're all being so honest, I should confess.
> 
> I'm actually Wil Wright. And you are all going to love Spore. So much so that you'll put down the pen and paper.




If that is the case then, if your dating woes continue, you might want to check out this girl who wants to have your baby.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It's true. Though he is not as physically imposing in person as he appears on the big screen. In fact he looks quite different. And of course he uses a different name to keep the throngs of babes at bay.



Well, that's because you said "throngs."  If you'd said babes and thongs instead, in the same sentence, he'd be all over that.

Keep in mind, Vin, I don't care who you are or how hawt I look in this thong; you ain't gettin' none from me!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, Vin, I don't care who you are or how hawt I look in this thong; you ain't gettin' none from me!




Shouldn't you be doing the lambada... or even the robot?    *cues generic 80's music*


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be doing the lambada... or even the robot?    *cues generic 80's music*



Err... actually, those dances are for younger folks than me.  Yes, here's my big secret revelation -- in real life, I'm Julie Andrews.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

I do think it's very cool that Gary has taken so much time to post here and answer questions.  IIRC, the first thread originially appeared so that people could pose questions that a moderator could ask Gary for a chat session or something.  

Somehow, Gary found out about it and decided to answer a few more questions if anyone had any....

Thousands of posts later, he's still going.  I think it's great.  It makes EN World all the more special...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2005)

You know, Eric is his love child, right?   

We have a few celebrities about...wonder where John Roger is these days,  :\ .  Paul Kemp also shows up now and then too.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> We have a few celebrities about...wonder where John Roger is these days,  :\ .  Paul Kemp also shows up now and then too.



Y'know, I like those guys as much as the next guy, and I appreciate their work.  But celebrities?  Isn't that pushing it a bit?  For that matter, isn't that pushing it a lot?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Y'know, I like those guys as much as the next guy, and I appreciate their work.  But celebrities?  Isn't that pushing it a bit?  For that matter, isn't that pushing it a lot?



a little...


----------



## sniffles (Jul 14, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Ah well, for the first time since I frequent Enworld, I decide to take a quick look at some "Gary Gygax Q&A" thread. It's when I notice a guy, whose pseudo is Col_Pladoh, answers to the questions and signs his posts with "Gary".  Is it really him?! Truly??! But now that I think about it, I noticed the nickname several times and never guessed it could be Gary Gygax!! What a shame!




 I did the same thing not long ago. I was reading a thread about dwarf women with beards and suddenly noticed that someone signed himself Gary. Then I noticed the description under his screen name: "Father of the Game". I sat making fish eyes at my monitor for a few seconds.
Guess I just assumed he'd be too much of an old fogey to join a web forum. Glad I was wrong!!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2005)

I remember when Gary first showed up, it was in a thread not unlike this one - someone conjectured that he might lurk here, and lo and behold, he posted not long after.  He's been around ever since.  And if you should ever doubt, all you have to do is read his posts; if you played 1E, that style is etched across your synapses.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 14, 2005)

Gary, Monte, Ryan Dancey, etc etc

These are all names that got me hooked on ENWorld.

Thanks, guys.

R E


----------



## Melkor (Jul 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> And just because Melkor says he's from Texas and is a graphic designer doesn't mean it's the truth!
> 
> I've got my eye on you, Vin!!




You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I did the same thing not long ago. I was reading a thread about dwarf women with beards and suddenly noticed that someone signed himself Gary. Then I noticed the description under his screen name: "Father of the Game". I sat making fish eyes at my monitor for a few seconds.




He's totally approachable too.  Very nice guy.  I was starstruck at first.  Then I saw a casual mention of him drinking a martini in the thread and he and I started up a conversation about how we like our martinis served.  He likes his with Bombay gin and two olives stuffed with blue cheese, though I think he mentioned having to cut out (or at least cut down) the liquor lately due to his heart problems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm Tom Welling.


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 14, 2005)

> Yeah, it's Gary. He usually shows up to answer questions from time to time.




And takes one of us as his _blutgeld_. Thus it is, thus it always has been.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> And takes one of us as his _blutgeld_. Thus it is, thus it always has been.



What do you mean?


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 14, 2005)

I volunteer to do the "nipple clamp" manuever from _The Pacifier_ on Melkor to see if it really is Vin.  If it then turned out that I'd clamped Vin's nipple for real, I could die a happy woman.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 14, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I volunteer to do the "nipple clamp" manuever from _The Pacifier_ on Melkor to see if it really is Vin. If it then turned out that I'd clamped Vin's nipple for real, I could die a happy woman.


----------



## Rel (Jul 15, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I volunteer to do the "nipple clamp" manuever from _The Pacifier_ on Melkor to see if it really is Vin.  If it then turned out that I'd clamped Vin's nipple for real, I could die a happy woman.




*I'm* Vin Diesel!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *I'm* Vin Diesel!




I'm Batman. 

-No, I know what you're thinking. I'm not the lame one from _Batman & Robin_ and _Batman Forever_, but the Batman from _Batman Begins_. Yeah, I've got real character development and arch-enemies that don't die stupidly at the end of the movie.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 15, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I'm Batman.
> 
> -No, I know what you're thinking. I'm not the lame one from _Batman & Robin_ and _Batman Forever_, but the Batman from _Batman Begins_. Yeah, I've got real character development and arch-enemies that don't die stupidly at the end of the movie.




I'm sure Brother Shatterstone would have words with you about that!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 15, 2005)

Im Brian and so is my wife.


----------



## Starman (Jul 15, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> [STAND UP] I'm Spartacus!




[QUICKLY STANDS UP] *I'm* Spartacus!

I just want the Pepsi.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> -- in real life, I'm Julie Andrews.




What... YOU TOO???


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> What... YOU TOO???



C'mon, now Audrey.  You've been confused about that ever since _My Fair Lady._ _You_ were the star, I just dubbed the songs.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> The very idea is just silly. Why, I have more hair the Vin, and that's saying something!
> 
> Oh, and BTW, Carrot Top = Hal Greenberg (MEG Hal)




HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

 If Hal were standing next to Carrot Top you would have hard time figuring out who is who.  And if he is Carrot Top that would explain why he is so funny looking


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm Lyle Lovett, but without the good looks.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

[Guy holding the Pepsi] Hell, I'm Spartacus. {Starts drinking}


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm Lyle Lovett, but without the good looks.




Oh, well if we're going there I'm Bill Gates without the money.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 15, 2005)

My name is Tracy...not that one


----------



## warlord (Jul 15, 2005)

> I'm Tom Welling.



 I find it hard to belive your Clark Kent because I thought you were a game designer and Superman doesn't make rpgs.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 15, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Oh, well if we're going there I'm Bill Gates without the money.



If only the reverse could be true: I have really nothing in common with Bill Gates except the money. Alas...


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 15, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> If only the reverse could be true: I have really nothing in common with Bill Gates except the money. Alas...




I'll teach you to be a nerd if you pay me a few million.


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> My name is Tracy...not that one




It's OK that you're not Tracy Lords. We still respect you.


----------



## mythusmage (Jul 16, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I am, in fact, just a 30 (almost 31) year old native Texan and a Graphic Designer (who has played D&D in all of it's forms, for over 20 years).




Ever visited The 2Blowhards? Michael Blowhard posts about graphic design on occasion.


----------



## mythusmage (Jul 16, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> What do you mean?




Blutgeld: Blood price.


----------



## mythusmage (Jul 16, 2005)

Bryon_Soulweaver said:
			
		

> [Guy holding the Pepsi] Hell, I'm Spartacus. {Starts drinking}




I'm not Spartacus, and I don't care for what they've done with Pepsi.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi.  I'm actor Troy McClure.  You may remember me from such beach-and-gaming films as "Greyhawk A-Go-Go", "Beach Blanket Birthright", and "Fun Times on Faerun".

No, seriously, I can't lie.  I'm really Jessica Simpson...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> I find it hard to belive your Clark Kent because I thought you were a game designer and Superman doesn't make rpgs.



I said I was Tom Welling, not Clark Kent. I just play Clark Kent on Smallville.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> Hi.  I'm actor Troy McClure.  You may remember me from such beach-and-gaming films as "Greyhawk A-Go-Go", "Beach Blanket Birthright", and "Fun Times on Faerun"



Funny stuff. Love it!


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I said I was Tom Welling




Are you serious?


----------



## Goobermunch (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm Chief Justice Rehnquist, and I'm a hell of a rules lawyer.

--G


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 16, 2005)

Goobermunch said:
			
		

> I'm Chief Justice Rehnquist, and I'm a hell of a rules lawyer.
> 
> --G



 Pfft...you're probably just Judge Reinhold.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Bryon_Soulweaver said:
			
		

> Are you serious?



Take a wild guess.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I said I was Tom Welling, not Clark Kent. I just play Clark Kent on Smallville.





			
				Bryon_Soulweaver said:
			
		

> Are you serious?




Well, his picture has been posted on several threads around these board over time... See for yourself!

R E


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It's OK that you're not Tracy Lords. We still respect you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 17, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I'm not Spartacus, and I don't care for what they've done with Pepsi.




Ok. I have no idea what one has to do with the other.... ::confuzzled::


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Jul 17, 2005)

The fairly recent commercial using some footage from the movie Spartacus which features Pepsi prominently.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 17, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> The fairly recent commercial using some footage from the movie Spartacus which features Pepsi prominently.




Ok. Haven't seen those that I recall....

Guess I should watch more TV then...


----------



## ayrwind (Jul 18, 2005)

I am Jack Chick.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm Andrew Branstad. Seriously.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jul 18, 2005)

Gygax also posts as Col_Pladoh at Dragonsfoot.org.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I'm Batman.
> 
> -No, I know what you're thinking. I'm not the lame one from _Batman & Robin_ and _Batman Forever_, but the Batman from _Batman Begins_. Yeah, I've got real character development and arch-enemies that don't die stupidly at the end of the movie.





no way. you'r Algolei. dang. you had me fooled.


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> The fairly recent commercial using some footage from the movie Spartacus which features Pepsi prominently.




And is also one of the best commercials ever made. 

Yes, I am a fan of Spartacus and Pepsi.

Starman


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

Does being the home of well...everything count as being a celebrity? After all...I *am* The Universe.


----------



## Romnipotent (Jul 18, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> [STAND UP] I'm Spartacus!



[Stand Up] NO! I'm Spartacus!


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry to have lied to you all... I'm Vin Diesel.


----------



## sniffles (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Sorry to have lied to you all... I'm Vin Diesel.




I'd be much more excited if you were Christopher Eccleston.


----------



## Belen (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Take a wild guess.




Ok...can you get me an opportunity to meet Kristin Kreuk?


----------



## Tom Cruise (Jul 18, 2005)

A celebrity??

Posting _HERE???_

omigod omigod omigod


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Jul 18, 2005)

Tom Cruise said:
			
		

> A celebrity??
> 
> Posting _HERE???_
> 
> omigod omigod omigod




It's a trap!


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

Tom Cruise said:
			
		

> A celebrity??
> 
> Posting _HERE???_
> 
> omigod omigod omigod




OMG he's a Sith Lord 

Call for help.


----------



## Tom Cruise (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> OMG he's a Sith Lord
> 
> Call for help.




You'd think that footage was altered, and yet it was not.

You just don't understand the _power_ of Scientology.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Ok...can you get me an opportunity to meet Kristin Kreuk?



_Brother._ I guess some people don't know when others are being fesecious.


----------



## Reese (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow! I didn't know so many famous people posted here.


----------



## freebfrost (Jul 18, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I'd be much more excited if you were Christopher Eccleston.



Fantastic!

I'm really Christopher Eccleston.  And I'm privy to the fact that everyone on ENWorld is actually a celebrity.     

Let the truth be known!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Tom Cruise said:
			
		

> A celebrity??
> 
> Posting _HERE???_
> 
> omigod omigod omigod




Don't you have a movie to make?


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 19, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Fantastic!
> 
> I'm really Christopher Eccleston.  And I'm privy to the fact that everyone on ENWorld is actually a celebrity.
> 
> Let the truth be known!




if you really WERE Christopher Eccleston, I'd have a long PM to you about your choice NOT to renew your contract with some obscure british sci-fi show...


----------



## devilish (Jul 19, 2005)

*sigh*   Ok, ok...I should say this before it gets leaked out in _People_.

I'm Christian Bale.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Guess I should watch more TV then...




No, you shouldn't.

Please, don't ever say that again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> No, you shouldn't.
> 
> Please, don't ever say that again.




I will when [American] football season starts up again!   Then I get to see all the kewl beer commercials that are fun to watch, even if I don't drink the product.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I will when [American] football season starts up again!   Then I get to see all the kewl beer commercials that are fun to watch, even if I don't drink the product.




7 weeks baby!


----------



## Belen (Jul 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _Brother._ I guess some people don't know when others are being fesecious.




You must be an actor.  You spelled "facetious" wrong.


----------



## reveal (Jul 21, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> You must be an actor.  You spelled "facetious" wrong.




Don't be pade... Don't be pedat... Don't be pident..... Don't be a smartass.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't be pade... Don't be pedat... Don't be pident..... Don't be a smartass.



He's not; he's pointing out that although Fru meant to say facetious, what he actually said looks a lot more like "crappy."     It would only have been worse if he spelled it fecesious.

EDIT:  I mean crappy!  Wow, the profanity filters didn't catch that?


----------



## reveal (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> He's not; he's pointing out that although Fru meant to say facetious, what he actually said looks a lot more like "crappy."     It would only have been worse if he spelled it fecesious.
> 
> EDIT:  I mean crappy!  Wow, the profanity filters didn't catch that?




It didn't catch smartass either. And I've already reported your post. 

BTW, I was being facetious.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2005)

Gary is slagging me off _right now_ on my Hall of Many Panes thread...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

Matt Damon!

-Matt Damon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> EDIT:  I mean crappy!  Wow, the profanity filters didn't catch that?



It surprised me too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Matt Damon!
> 
> -Matt Damon.



pl;ayed a fallen angel (demon) in Dogma. Maybe he should change his name to Matt Demon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Matt Damon!
> 
> -Matt Damon.



 You're right, Matt Damon would be the ultimate rules guru.


----------



## reveal (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Matt Damon!
> 
> -Matt Damon.




That was the only funny part of that movie.


----------



## Zudrak (Jul 25, 2005)

I am Michael Gross.  But which one?

http://members.aol.com/shadoemagic/mgross/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Gross_(swimmer)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 7 weeks baby!





YAY!   

Then it'd be time for the GO PANTHERS! routine.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _Brother._ I guess some people don't know when others are being fesecious.



No.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm me.  No one knows who I am, and I prefer it that way.  Well, maybe I'd like a FEW more people to know who I am, but not an entire nation or world of people.  Much more private this way.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I'm me.  No one knows who I am, and I prefer it that way.  Well, maybe I'd like a FEW more people to know who I am, but not an entire nation or world of people.  Much more private this way.





I know


----------



## reveal (Sep 2, 2005)

Can we now count diaglo in the list of famous people who post here? 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146350


----------



## romp (Sep 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm Tiger Woods.




No! I'm Sparta ...   errrr, i mean I'm Tiger Woods ... although Buick forgot to send me a car this time...


----------



## Zweihänder (Sep 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm Tiger Woods.




I'm Wayne Brady, bitch!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm Tiger Woods.



Could have fooled me! (not)


----------



## StupidSmurf (Sep 2, 2005)

I am the Walrus....goo goo ga joob.   


"daedsiluap, luapdeirubi"


----------



## ssampier (Sep 2, 2005)

*I am me.*

I will find _Myself_ and _I_ soon enough.

I think in a past life I wrote parts of _Synnibarr_


----------



## Khayman (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm hong.

Or so the wife tells me.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 2, 2005)

Khayman said:
			
		

> I'm hong.
> 
> Or so the wife tells me.




can you sign my CD?

Will Hong is my American Idol.


----------



## Dr. Talos (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm Batman


----------



## hong (Sep 3, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> can you sign my CD?
> 
> Will Hong is my American Idol.




You're just trying to troll me into saying that I'm not Will Hung. It won't work!


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 3, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> You're just trying to troll me into saying that I'm not Will Hung. It won't work!



Didn't it!


----------



## nonamazing (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm famous in inverse proportion to how cool I am.


----------



## warlord (Sep 4, 2005)

I plan on being famous so can I count myself as a pontential celebrity?


----------

